# Kindle Warranty Voided by purchasing through eBay?



## Dooterbug (Dec 17, 2008)

I just called Kindle Support and was told that my warranty was voided since I purchased the Kindle used through eBay... What the heck?!? Has anyone else had experience with this?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Call back and talk to a different CS agent . . . . .be calm. . . . .tell them you purchased it used, no need to mention e-bay if that's what pushed buttons the first time. . .and that the seller doesn't remember exactly when it was bought . Give them the serial number and ask them, please, can they look it up and let you know how much warranty is left. Don't ask if it's under warranty. . .assume, pleasantly, that it is, and you just want to know exactly for how long.

Of course, if it's over a year old it _IS_ out of warranty. . . .


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

I thought that when you bought a used one, regardless of where you bought it used, you got the remainder of the warranty. So if the kindle was six months old, you would have six months of warranty left. I agree that you should call again and hopefully will get a different CS person. 


Love your avatar by the way.


----------



## Dooterbug (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks for the advice, I will call again and not mention the dreaded "eBay"... 

Thanks Kimmy, you've gotta love Hines Ward...


----------



## amyrebecca (Jul 28, 2009)

I also bought mine used, on craigslist. When I had an issue with it and called CS I was pleasantly suprised to find it had the extended warranty! They replaced my used K2 with a new one! So you should be covered as long as the basic factory warranty has not run out.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

There really shouldnt be any issue


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

The warranty does say it IS transferrable, so keep trying till you get a CS rep that knows what they are talking about, or ask for a manager.


----------



## Dooterbug (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks everyone, just talked to my 3rd CS rep and found out that the warranty did transfer and I still have two months left.

I've posted it on Amazon for sale with the VanGogh Iris skin, Oberon Avenue of Trees cover, extra battery and charger for $220.00. Glad it still has some warranty left too!


----------



## L.Canton (Jan 21, 2009)

Two months is a pretty good amount of time. You'll be able to see if there are any oddities or problems.


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

this really happens. you know. some issues with the CS reps. well, good to know you already found a solution to this problem/concern of yours.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

carlobee, you're correct, there have been issues with CS reps in the past.  Our senior members here have always suggested to call Kindle CS as opposed to Amazon CS.  That number is 866-321-8851.  It has also been suggested in the past to put the K-CS number in your cell phone.  
deb


----------



## Dooterbug (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks for the info Drenee, I've got the number in my cell now... in case I need it for my K2 that is arriving today. Yay!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

You are quite welcome.  I know one time back when I first got mine my K was not working for some reason and I was in a panic and could not find the K-CS number.  Decided there and then it would go into my cell phone for quick reference.

KINDLE WATCH!!  I love Kindle watch!!  Please let us know when your K arrives.  

deb


----------



## Dooterbug (Dec 17, 2008)

It's here! Yay! I went home at lunch and picked it up... now if I just didn't have to actually do my job! Man, sometimes it just gets in the way!


----------



## n8800 (Aug 20, 2009)

I know the Warranty is transferable so you shouldn't have problems like some people mention just talk with a different customer representative and see where that takes you!


----------

